# eircom.net e-mail outage at weekend? ... or was I hacked?



## gearoid (13 Sep 2011)

Hi,
I have an eircom.net e-mail account  and receive regular daily mails usually e.g. from Monster.ie.

I noticed that I received no mails on either Saturday or Sunday.

Was there an outage over the weekend? Did anyone else experience this problem?

Otherwise I have to presume unauthorised access. Any ideas how I check this if so?

Thanks,
Gearoid


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Sep 2011)

No outage here. Got emails as normal.


----------



## GuitarDave (13 Sep 2011)

Can't sat I noticed any problems with mine either.


----------

